# New Chaos models



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Friend of mine bought a Chaos Daemon Spear Head I offered to paint some it.









from the left Beast of Nurgle, Epidemius, Great Unclean One, Greater Daemon of Nurgle

I also i have a Fiend of Slaanesh and some Daemonettes


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

sweet cant wait too see what you do for them


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

working the beast of nurgle first im thinking mabe some scorpian green mix with snot green on the top sectiond of the model.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

here is the Epidemius im working on.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Sweet , theyre looking pretty good.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

agreed! looking nice!


----------



## Dialgus (May 7, 2008)

I want them now.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

here is some progress work on the Greater Deamon of Nurgle i have also been working on. Still have to paint the tubes, the chain, and a few other little details.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

another new model i get to work on know and the im doing it for wants to give it a nurgle feel


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I love that Soulgrinder model!


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

hes a soul grinder know but when im done he will be a plague grinder


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

I can tell when nurgle looks good. When I feel sickly.
NURGLE 'o' METER
<spew>
<sickly>
<uncomfy>
<Ok>
<Good>
<Great>


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

i havent statred nurgleing him yet.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Yeah but that model... I expect to spew very soon.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

oh it will after i assemble some screamers, daemonettes, and a blood crusher then its back to the Soul Grinder so tomorrow will be the day.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok i started on the nurgle belly, this just the ground work.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

I one of those duh moments and relized that some must come from his belly so i came up with this.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Did a little work on the head and body


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

You're quite good with green stuff. Before you put the head in the soul grinder it looked like he had a beer gut. lol


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

got the tongue and nurglings on him as for the hole thats where im gonna model a nurgle heart.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Suitably sickly.uke:

Good work mate im enjoying watching this one as it develops in to a purely putrid beast.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Lookin' putrid. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

I am up to modeling the pus cannon and I need you opinion is the barrel to long or do i need to shorten it


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Lookin pretty gross good job


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Great. The cannon is about the right length.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

starting the GS Im just debateing on the wires


----------



## mjobrien10 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice work on the grider man. That model is lookin very nurgly indeed.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Wires all over the cannon.... infested with plauge. PLauge wires. Cool.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

all it needs is a giant puss vat strapped to its back with a guy dissolving in it and pipes comimg from the cannon into it

*barf*


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Few more WIP Pics.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

I decided to change sword for the claw


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

ready to paint know


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Nice!!! like the claws!!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

very nice :victory:


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Heres are some pics of the paintung i have done today.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Now thats Nurgle-riffic. Awesome job


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

-pale faced- ewwwwwwwww

awsom job


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I have just covered my office in puke. i hope you are happy...... :threaten:

But seriously, that is sick......... lol, I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

wow... if I start nurgle in daemons, I only hope I can get it looking that good....


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

I am feeling sick 
That is a amazing Plague Grinder :victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very cool looking model.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Great
Good
OK
Uncomfy
Sickly
Spew
Plaguebringer
Nurgle's Avatar
Nurgle Incarnate
Nurgle
| \ / | | /
\ |_| / \|
| \ | \ /\|
_| / \_ | |_ \

Damn you broke my meter :biggrin:

Lokkin' fikkin' awesome tho I'm jealous


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok I know it's been awhile since I posted an update but hopefully I will be able to later this evening with the plague grinder.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

ooo, i love that nurglefide soul grinder, so cool, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

So far it looks great, can't wait to see more of it finished.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

that's what the updates will be him being 90% done.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry update will have to wait until tomorrow. Due the fact my Internet doesn't like generator power.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

OK here are some pics to hold you over until i can take some better ones when my power is restored at my house.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

that thing looks seriously grotesque... I DIG IT!!!

alrhough i had to stop eating after about page 3


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

that's amusing


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

thats insane, you have just inspired me to make a nurgle army.


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

i hope to see you in White Dwarf Magazine as a Games Day Golden Demon Winner


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I love you work it is outstanding +rep, what place did you get


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd like to know, just how did you sculpt those pustules? They're totally nurgley, love it!


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

My work is hardly golden demon worthy. Also he wasn't I'n any kind of competition as for the puss thing on his front right leg it's actually one of those tyranid terrain peices from the macrag starter set other than that all tv GS was just pushing and pulling till I was satisfied.9


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Is it me, or is the base actually a face? :vomit cyclops:


----------

